# Poison Pinto



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Started out as an ebay glue bomb, I took it apart and redid it. I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. Thanks for looking.
Russell


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks great Russell!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
It's one of my favourite TD designs and you've really done it justice!

Chris.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

one of my all time fav models. I keep looking for it but can never find it. great job!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like you did a nice job of reviving it!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Super Nice!!!!!, I had this Model once in Green....but sold it 5-years ago to a collector for $95 built in its original box...bot after seeing this I wish I didn't!!!!....Awesome Pix Dude!...:thumbsup: *


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! Reminds me of the Hotwheels car I had as a kid...only the Hot Wheels version was a wagon.


----------

